# [Batch]Datei x-mal öffnen



## thocas (23. Februar 2005)

Wie kann ich mit Batch eine Datei x-mal öffnen? 
Solte dann so aussehen:

------------Code - Ausführung-----------------
Wievielmal soll die Datei geöffnet werden:
-------------Dann soll es eben soviel mal die Datei öffnen.-------

Am besten geht es wohl mit einer while-Schleife.
Die Datei ist schon vorher festgelegt. Kann mir da einer mit nem Code weiterhelfen?


----------



## Azi (15. April 2005)

So müsste es klappen  :

```
@echo off
set programm="C:\Mein Programm.exe"
cls
echo Wie oft öffnen?
echo 1   1mal
echo 2   5mal
echo 3  10mal
set /p anzahl= >nul
start %programm%
if %anzahl% equ 1 goto ende
start %programm%
start %programm%
start %programm%
start %programm%
if %anzahl% equ 2 goto ende
start %programm%
start %programm%
start %programm%
start %programm%
start %programm%
:ende
exit
```
Falls du etwas Anderes meintest, habe ich dich nicht verstanden...


----------

